# Another Q about precocious udder



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

So I know the recommendation is not to milk them, and this might be a silly question, but why dont you milk them? Wouldnt you just thank your lucky stars that she is producing milk without having to wait for 5 mths for kids? Will their milk production increase if you start milking them?

Sorry if thats a silly question, was just wondering


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I's wondered that too :shrug:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Ditto.. :shrug:


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

Okay, I emailed my dairy goat mentor (he's an older chap over in America, used to have a commercial dairy) and here is his response:



> Unless she would really bag up tight I wouldn;t milk her. The milk from a precious udder, never seen it in a mature doe, is watery and tastes like yuck


So there we go ... we have all learned something new today :greengrin:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

wow,,,,,,,,,thanks keren......


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

thanks keren :greengrin:


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

I remember someone on here saying they've milked one regularly and drank the milk..?


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

oh, I'd like to hear from that person, if he/she is around?


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

I have always milked a doe that had a precocious udder. I have never drank it always thrown it out, because yes it is always either watery yuck or like toothpaste. However 100 % of procosious udders that i have dealt with in the last ten years have tested positive for mastitis. So id like to think im getting bad bacteria thats causing the yucky milk out of the udder. The i put antibiotics in the udder. Im not saying that all prcocious udders have mastits. but i would have the fluid tested before i decide yay or nay on whether or not to milk the doe out or not. Even if she doesnt have it the fluid is just going to sit there and cause more bacteria to grow. Seems like a problem waiting to happen to me...
beth


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

thanks for the different viewpoint beth. I might just milk out a little bit and test it for mastitis, if it is positive I will milk her out and treat with a dry cow therapy. If negative, I might just leave her be. There is still a remote possibility that she is actually pregnant, but I'm not convinced.


----------

